# Zoysia - Grass is Flowering



## DetroitRocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi all -

I noticed this brown/purplish growth in my Zoysia, right at the tip of the grass. What is this, and is it normal?


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Seed heads!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Seed heads can pop up anything the grass encounters change (stress). Cycling back a forth between warm and cool weather will do it.


----------

